# Touch: Chapter 1



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Nadia's life was quite simple. She got up in the morning and walked to her work, which was to be a secretary. Her work started from 9 in the morning to 5 in the afternoon, and then she would walk home. She would make her own dinner alone in her home (she lived in a small apartment), as well as other chores such as cleaning. Then her nights would be free to do whatever she wanted, which included reading, sewing, or, her favorite, going to concerts with some saved up money. It was a comfortable, simple routine, and she was happy.

But still alone.

One night, she went to a concert at the main city's hall, where a new work was being performed, a symphony. She bought the cheapest tickets, which were in the farthest row possible. Luckily for Nadia, that concert hall was famous for its projection, so she had no trouble hearing the music at all. And it was amazingly beautiful, with lots of passionate angry and boldness.

Nadia was almost crying when the symphony ended. She had always been a big music appreciator, and even played piano when she was young. But this was beyond anything she ever knew. There was much cheering when it was over and the composer himself was asked to come onto the stage. The cheering was even louder, and Nadia cheered along as well. She couldn't see the man so clearly from where she sat, but she could see he was very proud of himself, and bowed many times to the audience. After he walked across the stage, he continued smiling to himself.

"He must be a genius," she thought. "I better keep track of further concerts of music by him in the future." However, she forgot to keep the program and quickly forgot his name within the next few days.



Life went on as before. A whole month passed uneventfully, until suddenly Nadia's job turned upside down. A new boss became head of her, and made her work grueling hours sometimes way into the night. Her hands ached from having to write and copy so many administrative documents. Her career that once was so enjoyable to her had become dreadful. Worse than that, her salary didn't increase in proportion to the work she did.

"I can't go on working like this! I need to find something else! I must get out of here," she constantly told herself while walking to and from her work, but nothing happened. No change came.

Then, 2 weeks later, Nadia found a notice on a bulletin board of her work:

HELP NEEDED : COPYIST FOR MUSIC

COPYIST EXPERIENCE AS WELL AS MUSICAL KNOWLEDGE NECESSARY.

FOR INTERVIEW AND MORE INFORMATION: CALL ---



Nadia immediately got a pen and paper and wrote down the phone number. This could be her break! Finally, she could do work that she actually liked! She had no idea what the hours or wage would be, but as long as she could get out of the job she had now, she would do it, and she would be happy. She loved music, and that would be enough.

So that evening, after she left work, Nadia called the phone number.

"Hello?" said a man on the other side.

"Good evening, I would like to apply for a music copyist position at your firm. When would an appointment be suitable?"

"Oh!" there was a pause on the other side. "Um, well to tell you the truth, this is not a company. You will work one-on-one with another person who is willing to hire you."

"And who is that?"

"A composer."

"Is that you?"

"No, I'm just his servant. You've called his house."

Nadia said nothing. This wasn't exactly what she expected. But this increased her curiosity.

"Well, when can I meet this composer for an interview?"

"Hold on a second, I will talk to him." There was a longer pause on the phone this time.

The man came back and spoke with a more heavy tone. "He said you will come tomorrow, Saturday at 9 in the morning."

"Very well. Thank you so much."

The servant then told her the address of the house which she copied down, said good-bye, and hung up.

Nadia frowned to herself. If it was just a personal assistantship, there didn't seem to be much money involved. But he was determined to make something out of it, so she began reading up on musical studies that entire evening.

Nadia went to bed at midnight with big prospects in mind.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

oh shoot, typo


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This will be my book for the next few days. Only read chapter 1 today, thank you for putting me and one of my symphonies in the story.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks COAG!  Even better if you can imagine yourself as one of the characters.


----------

